# Real Louis Vuitton watch or not?



## MattB1997 (Aug 16, 2015)

Purchased a 'Louis Vuitton' ladies Quartz watch down the carboot today. Thought it looked reasonable and was worth a go. However I'm not brilliant at authenticating these fashion brands as sometimes I have found there's not much difference between the genuine watches and the fakes!

That being the case can anyone tell me if this is genuine or fake?
Thanks


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

fake...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

The only thing worse than a fake Louis Vuitton is a real Louis Vuitton in this case your in luck, looks fake to me......


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You paid 1000 or 10 in whatever currency ? Should be answer enough. Ugly fake. Thread closed.


----------

